# Should my next car be white???



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just about to order my next company car, it has to be a vw passat estate, I'm think of going for white, has white had it's day?? Or should I go for another colour.

Any comments greatly received:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's a company car, it doesn't matter if it's had it's day. Get what you want, personally I'd go for red. On our fleet black and silver are the most popular.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think there's a lot of cars out there that suit white but large estates are a no no IMO.

If you like it though then just disregard whatever anyone else says, it'll be yours after all...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Go for it. I love white cars


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No for the type of car but hey it's your car and if you like white go for it if company car, i like white just know but sure it will be out of flavour very soon


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

estates looks huge in white, my new a4 is white buts its a saloon, get a grey one


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

No, and also avoid black, as it only looks good for .908765 of a second after a wash. Some kind of somber mid-tone colour would suit it. Boring i know, but out there colours are more for coupes ( don't know how to accent letters, sorry ) and derivatives thereof.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

White looks great when it's clean as does black, but both are hard to keep clean. If its a company car I am assuming you do a few miles which if you do will be a total pain to keep clean IMO.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Silver or dark grey!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

deep metallic blue


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Silver or grey colour!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

White on the Passat estate doesn't suit IMO - I'd go for either a blue or dark grey as these seem to suit the car better


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

If its a company car, silver or dark grey mate :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I typed out a reply saying, No, not white on such a big car but going on the configurator changed my mind, I think it quite suits it










I was going to suggest a nice dark blue










But I quite like this red as well


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Red imo. The passat doesn't come with big enough wheels to pull off white paintwork.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Yep i agree, white will look really silly on the road.

We have 2 Passat estates (1 new B7 and an older B6) and i think both the colours suit the car.

Mine is the silver one, which i think looks very 'posh' when i come back to it in a car park.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

My Abarth is white, to me when I decided that I would one day own one, I wanted white with Red ears and tattoo. However, if I was getting any other car from new, I would go for Black, my Yaris was black reason is that I have a tendancy to sell my car privately if I can before trading in and most folk will tend to turn there noses at red, white and light colours.
But if this is a company car, go for any colour (unless you have to pay for it) I find the white is as easy to clean as black or dark coloured cars.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think certain colours only suit certain types of cars. 
Imo, white just doesn't match an estate. 

I'd say silver, dark grey or dark blue personally.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

White = common

Far too many white cars arround now. When i had my white tt and whote golf it was a rare to see a white car on the road. But now there far too many....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

JenJen said:


> White = common
> 
> Far too many white cars arround now. When i had my white tt and whote golf it was a rare to see a white car on the road. But now there far too many....


Not as common as red or black


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Give it time!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

JenJen said:


> White = common


Depends on the car, I've got a white Astra GTC... covered 1200 miles and only seen 1 other GTC, and that was in grey 

Can see that Golf's & TTs are common as much though 

Wouldn't get a passat in white though, look like a Ghostbusters ambulance...


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks is the B7 SE spec? and which grey is that looks very classy.



timprice said:


> Yep i agree, white will look really silly on the road.
> 
> We have 2 Passat estates (1 new B7 and an older B6) and i think both the colours suit the car.
> 
> Mine is the silver one, which i think looks very 'posh' when i come back to it in a car park.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I saw a white estate today and it looked very nice.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

It should be what ever colour you want it to be.

Ive had 4 black cars in a row, now on silver & going for white next.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Colleague has a dark blue Passat Estate, it looks very smart indeed. 

However, estates can and do look great in white, in fact I have to agree with an earlier post which commented that white makes the estates look bigger. 

My Superb Estate in Candy White looks the biz especially with the tinted back windows. Can't post the pics as I'm on fully online but there is a pic in my 'Garage'

Go for white, it'll look great!



Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

toddy2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just about to order my next company car, it has to be a vw passat estate, I'm think of going for white, has white had it's day?? Or should I go for another colour.
> 
> Any comments greatly received:thumb:


you would really decide on the colour of your car based on what a load of people on the internet think!?

mental.

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> you would really decide on the colour of your car based on what a load of people on the internet think!?
> 
> mental.
> 
> :wall::wall::wall:


And why not ask ?, perhaps he's not sure if white is still popular or not, your post Is just plain rude and condescending in my opinion.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow... condescending, that's a big word, isn't it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

My point perfectly illustrated. 

Anyway to the OP the grey looks nice on the estate, I am not sure if white on such a large car will work


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Just been in the VW website and white looks quite good actually.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wraith2012 said:


> My point perfectly illustrated.
> 
> Anyway to the OP the grey looks nice on the estate, I am not sure if white on such a large car will work


Listen.. The op clearly states ALL opinions gratefully received... So my post - although seemingly rude to you is what the OP is looking for....

If he wants all fluffy, happy, agree with me only posts then he should say so...

And you need to grow up.... 

Personally I wouldn't a) have a white car, or b) spec a company car in any colour which increases my tax liability...

But then, as stated, nor would I ask strangers for help on the for something which I would have to live with for 3, maybe 4 years, nor something which could mean I get less wages every month...



Is that a good enough response for you now cupcake?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol, to the OP silver looks quite good too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

we have 4 Silver VWs in our fleet... it's a nice colour...hides dirt quite well... and much nicer than white (IMO)

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Black is also very very nice but I suspect it's to much hard work for a company car


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

White is the way forward. Got for it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like those wheels on the passat


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Listen.. The op clearly states ALL opinions gratefully received... So my post - although seemingly rude to you is what the OP is looking for....
> 
> If he wants all fluffy, happy, agree with me only posts then he should say so...
> 
> ...


Thanks, as I said all comments welcome....

As to asking strangers - why not???


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

If you are a taxi driver or policeman then yes white! Otherwise, I don't think white will work on the Passat Estate.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> we have 4 Silver VWs in our fleet... it's a nice colour...hides dirt quite well... and much nicer than white (IMO)
> 
> :thumb:


Reflex Silver, paint code A7W, how sad I remember that. Oh how many of those did we have on the forcourt at the dealer I worked at. It was "thee" most popular color. Always had loads of the touch ups in stock :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

toddy2 said:


> Thanks, as I said all comments welcome....
> 
> As to asking strangers - why not???


as I said, you have to live with it, and you could end up with less wages if you decided to pick a different colour that cost more in your tax payments 

hey, you can do what you want, i guess that is the beauty of places like this and it takes all sorts buddy, I wouldn't dream of asking people how to live my life, I couldn't give a f**k what people think about my life, my choices and my cars..... then you have the other side of the coin where some people can't even decide on what colour of pants to wear in the morning without asking for help...:lol::lol: (not saying that is you BTW..)

hope you get a nice car, whatever colour you decide on...

:thumb:



minimadgriff said:


> Reflex Silver, paint code A7W, how sad I remember that. Oh how many of those did we have on the forcourt at the dealer I worked at. It was "thee" most popular color. Always had loads of the touch ups in stock :lol:


any left... I have one at the moment, we have just sacked the sales guy and he's scraped every blooming panel!!! :lol:

:wall:

:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

While I think white cars do suit _some_ cars, I don't (like others have said) think it suits a Passat estate.

They will be a bugger to keep clean just like black, but of course like most darker coloured cars it will look amazing when cleaned up.

Of course it's up to you, but personally I'd go for a light silver on the Passat estate.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Reflex Silver, paint code A7W, how sad I remember that. Oh how many of those did we have on the forcourt at the dealer I worked at. It was "thee" most popular color. Always had loads of the touch ups in stock :lol:


White, it's the new silver, used car forecourts will be full of white motors in a few years, definitely a fad colour just wonder what will be next. Red must be due a revival.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Go for silver. I look after about 30 cars/vans - stopped buying anything other than silver a few years back.
Silver hides the dirt very well.

When it's time to out them, silver comes up a treat with a 4hr quick prep routine.

I've had 1 black car and 1 white car in my time. Ended up cleaning the feckers nearly every day..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

pooma said:


> White, it's the new silver, used car forecourts will be full of white motors in a few years, definitely a fad colour just wonder what will be next. Red must be due a revival.


It's a long time for a fad ! White cars have been having a revival for the last 5 years at least


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Silver had a right run late 90's early 00's, at least five years I'd say. Not knocking white, some of the whites that are out there now are stunning.

Plus my current car is from a fad era, black on a 98.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

pooma said:


> White, it's the new silver, used car forecourts will be full of white motors in a few years, definitely a fad colour just wonder what will be next. Red must be due a revival.


Not for everyone, I reckon my next car will be white aswell :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

90 day white :wave:

Depends on the car, I think white looks smart on alot of newer cars, silvers not for me, way too boring for my liking.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks all, finally went for Night blue - I thought it would look a bit classier and hide the dirt. I will post up pictures when it arrives....


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice choice, would've been one of my picks.


----------

